# TTC after 3 consecutive miscarriages



## teros888

Hi ladies, I had 3 miscarriages in 1 year and now waiting to see if I'm pregnant again (will find out in couple of days) So scared. They all had something chromosomally wrong. We've gotten all the tests done and we're perfectly healthy. I just can't believe it was bad luck 3x in a row. Anyone going or gone through the samething? Any positive stories?? I mean thank God we have no problems getting pregnant but its keeping the pregnacy..:cry:


----------



## beautifuloaks

Not personally but my good friend had three miscarriages, one at 6,7 and 12 weeks and now....she has two BEAUTIFUL little girls, they are actually irish twins, 6 weeks after she had her first daughter....POW she was pregnant again. The girls are the same age for a few weeks.

Just a little inspiration


----------



## Pennyb

Hi

I have had three losses, I am now pg again and it is such a scary place.

We saw HB just over a week ago but that does not take the worry away. I have been very ill last week with suspected pneumonia Dr put me on antibiotics and assured me they are safe in pregnancy but another thing to worry about it.

Like you I am able to get pregnant fine but unable to keep them sticky. I am 38 so time is running out for us but keeping fingers crossed this is the one that stays with us.

I am under a recurrent MC clinic so have scans every 2 weeks but tbh even that does not give peace of mind ! You just have to hang in and keep positive. My consultant told me we have been very unlucky in the past so we are holding onto that.

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Embo78

I had three missed miscarriages consecutively. None of them were tested but me and my oh were and everything came back completely normal.
My consultant said it was bad luck. I hated that!

With this pregnancy I took pregnacare plus (with omega 3) and progesterone for the whole of first tri and had lots of scans. As you can see from my siggy I'm almost 26 weeks.


----------



## croydongirl

I had 5 early m/c before falling pregnant with this one. He is our miracle. We worked with a fertility clinic for monitoring but didn't do treatment. We had weekly scans from 5 weeks to 10 weeks which was very reassuring. I started taking low dose aspirin and dexamethason (a steroid) at my bfp and progesterone at 4 or 5 dpo, but all because they "might help and won't hurt" We are so thankful that our prayers were answered.

Wishing you a bfp and a sticky bean this month xx


----------



## teros888

Thank you all for replying. I love to hear these positive stories. This is actually the first month we tried and didn't conceive (AF showed on Sunday) so I'm thinking my body wasn't ready maybe so soon after D&C. Hopefully next month will be our month!! I'm planning on taking low dose asprin and drinking raspberry tea starting tomorrow, although asprin seems to be a very controversial topic. Some take it before O and some take it after O.


----------



## Chocolat

Didnt wana read and run as i am too looking for inspiration. It is so nice seeing some positive stories from ladies who have taken a knock but getting back up again. I am beginning to miscarry my 3rd consecutive pregnancy in 8 months as baby didn't seem to be developing properly. It's heart breaking as we have been trying for so long, it's hard to keep going but when it's something you want so so much how can you give up?......... X


----------



## cazi77

I had consecutive 4 m/c's in a 12month period. D/H and I had all the tests done and nothing wrong. I am now over 17 weeks pregnant and so far so good. Wishing you the best of luck xxx


----------



## Chocolat

Cazzi77, thanks 4 posting. Its stories like this that helps u to see the light at the end. Did u wait to have tests done b4 trying again or just let nature step in whilst u were having tests done? They have said that they do not always find an answer........ Didu goon anything 2 help with this pregnancy as they did mention some women take baby aspirin & has worked 4 few ladies?........


----------



## cazi77

I ended up being referred to a consultant at liverpool womens hospital as my local hospital could find nothing wrong wither either me or D/H. The consultant there re-ran a few tests and the sticky blood came back boarder - line +ve so treated me with asprin and a high dose of folic acid. I do truly believe it was just back luck in my case as things usually started going wrong early on e.g spotting, tests not getting darker etc. This pregnancy was so different from the start and it just felt right. I never stopped trying just kept going. Thankfully I can get pregnant very quickly. good luck xx


----------



## ThinkPositiv

thanks ladies for all the positive stories. i needed this today. thank you. you have no idea how your stories have helped me today. thank you.


----------



## Cjcm

Just want to start by saying that I am so sorry for everyone's losses. Reading these posts have given me some hope. My husband and I just had our third miscarriage in one year. We have a son who is almost 3. My pregnancy was great and uneventful so I just assumed we would have another healthy pregnancy when we wanted to conceive again. We have to go back in 6 weeks for bloodwork but my doctor really thinks it is a case of bad luck. He wants me to take a baby aspirin a day along with my prenatal vitamin. When I do conceive again he will start me on progesterone. I'm just so scared to have another miscarriage but want nothing more than to be pregnant again


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Cjcm - so sorry to hear of your losses. i understand what you mean about being scared to miscarry again....but the prospect of having a sucessful pregnancy and the outcome that brings keeps me going, despite the underlying fear of miscarrying again. hand in there. fingers crossed for you.


----------

